
Tell HN: Until recently, `npm i -g serverless` modified your shell's RC - ed
Quick PSA: if you globally installed the Serverless npm package in the last 2 years you may want to check your shell&#x27;s RC. I was shocked to discover it modifies your shell&#x27;s startup to source its own scripts without any chance for audit.<p>This was finally resolved in October but an open issue for years. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;issues&#x2F;4069<p>Here&#x27;s what serverless adds to `.config&#x2F;fish` for example:<p><pre><code>    # tabtab source for serverless package
    # uninstall by removing these lines or running `tabtab uninstall serverless`
    [ -f &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;tabtab&#x2F;.completions&#x2F;serverless.fish ]; and . &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;tabtab&#x2F;.completions&#x2F;serverless.fish
    # tabtab source for sls package
    # uninstall by removing these lines or running `tabtab uninstall sls`
    [ -f &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;tabtab&#x2F;.completions&#x2F;sls.fish ]; and . &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;tabtab&#x2F;.completions&#x2F;sls.fish
    # tabtab source for slss package
    # uninstall by removing these lines or running `tabtab uninstall slss`
    [ -f &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;tabtab&#x2F;.completions&#x2F;slss.fish ]; and . &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local&#x2F;lib&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;tabtab&#x2F;.completions&#x2F;slss.fish</code></pre>
======
m463
ubuntu gets around this by messing with stuff in /etc

I still haven't quite figured out the chain of events that motd uses to phone
home every time you log in, although I do know /etc/default/motd ENABLE=0
disables it.

